# Store rice in the refrigerator?



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

My significant other was born and raised in Thailand. We keep our white rice in a jar in the kitchen, just like her family does.

I bought a bag of Thai jasmine brown rice today. I showed her the label, where it says "Made in Thailand" and then I showed her where it says, "freezing or refrigeration recommended to retain freshness." She was not happy, and now we have a 5 lb bag of rice in the refrigerator (I suspect it might slip out when I am away at work).

Has anyone heard of this before?


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

I was thinking that too. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

What you could do, if you have a 50 gallon pot, is cook the whole bag and freeze the rice in sealable bags


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes. I keep my uncooked brown rice in the fridge in atightly sealed container. Because of the oil content in the bran, brown rice has a shelf life of about six months. Uncooked brown rice keeps best when refrigerated. And, since you don't know how long your rice has been arpund, or what the storage conditions were, it's best to err on the side of caution.

Shel


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

I remember hearing about keeping wheat germ in the fridge because it can go rancid.

According to the foodnetwork food encyclopedia, brown rice still has the germ where white rice does not.


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

My girlfriend's parents only eat white rice. It is ok for them to store it non-refrigerated, since white rice has no bran and no germ (the germ can go bad).

I put the brown rice back in the refrigerator.:chef:


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

(empty)


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks Luc.

I accidentally on purpose zapped my first post here 

Oahu, what do think of that knife sharpening set?


----------



## chefrogeruk (Mar 16, 2007)

That's interesting facts about brown rice, thx!

I buy 5KG 'vacummed' bags of white Thai Rice, and wonder why, after openning, I begin to get these insects appear...how can I stop more of these pests from surfacing in the bag?


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

They work great, both of us are wearing band-aids on our fingers today!


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

First of all, eeek, bugs!

Secondly, on a recent visit to my relatives in South Africa, I noticed that they keep bay leaves in with the flour. I asked why and they say it keeps the bugs from appearing, much as you've described.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh that bad? How did that happen?


----------



## pablopabla (Jul 13, 2006)

When I buy a 5kg pack of rice, I will pour about half into a container to keep at room temperature and for cooking on a daily basis. The other half is tied up and refrigerated to keep it fresh and to prevent the bugs from growing / multiplying as fast as in room temperature.


----------

